# First timer - looking for advice.



## hagz1990 (25 Sep 2015)

Hi all.

Just signed up to the forum.

I'm looking at getting a MB on the cycle to work scheme they do for us.

Looking at a Specialized rockhopper/hardrock.

My question is, what equipment do you advise I get?

This is my first time getting a MB, so not sure what I need.

As long as I don't go over £1000 all in, I can have it.

Any help would be much appreciated.

Many thanks.

Hagz1990


----------



## MichaelW2 (25 Sep 2015)

What do want the bike for?
commute (distance/terrain), off road play, touring, shopping, general easy leisure riding?


----------



## hagz1990 (25 Sep 2015)

It would be for off road play, but I have to ride it to work a certain %, but I live like 5 minutes ride from work. So wouldn't be long.

But would certainly be an off road kind of jobby.


----------



## MichaelW2 (25 Sep 2015)

Lights, lock, mudgards, repair kit, helmet, luggage rack, as required.


----------



## DRM (26 Sep 2015)

I have a 2011 hardrock pro , it is a decent bike off road, but I fitted some Maxxis ignitor tyres as the standard specialized fast traks were okay on fire roads and tarmac, but were dreadful in mud, the fork is a bit basic but is okay, has hydraulic discs but it's a genuinely good starter mtb, however I think the spec's have gone down on the new 29er versions, this time of year though you could get a sale bargain.


----------



## JohnClimber (26 Sep 2015)

Helmet, this weeks winter cycling gear from Aldi.
Puncture repair kit and the knowledge to us it.

Find others in your area to ride with and encourage you out on wet winter mornings.

Where are you from?


----------



## hagz1990 (26 Sep 2015)

My mate is the one who's got me into it, he has a hardrock so going to go with him and his pals when I get all the gear.

Currently reside in Torbay (Devon)


----------



## MikeW-71 (26 Sep 2015)

I agree with others. Have a good look round at what is on offer in your area. As you'll be going off-road, go high enough up the range to get away from the SR Suntour forks that they will all come with at the lower end. Even the most entry level Rock Shox fork is way better than they will ever be.

Other than that. Some sturdy walking trainers, decent pinned pedals, helmet, backpack / hydration pack (much better to carry the water on your back than in a bottle when off-road), spare tubes, patch kit, mini pump, track pump, multitool and clothing.

Enjoy!


----------



## mustang1 (26 Sep 2015)

MichaelW2 said:


> Lights, lock, mudgards, repair kit, helmet, luggage rack, as required.


What he said. 

I would even suggest two different style locks (perhaps a d lock and a chain). A floor pump is an excellent tool. 

Lights are about £30-50 for road use or much higher rfor MTB trails. Helmet £30. Mudguards £30. Floor pump £40. Locks maybe £100 (depends where you locm it, crime area etc, might be more than £100). Rack £30. You should get a discount with all this stuff too.


----------



## MichaelW2 (27 Sep 2015)

mustang1 said:


> You should get a discount with all this stuff too.



In retail, cash discounts cost retailers the cash amount. Accessories have a huge markup and can benefit the buyer at little cost to the seller. Always negotiate for extras.


----------



## JohnClimber (27 Sep 2015)

3test ride, test ride and test ride again.

This is the best time to buy a mountain bike as new stuff is being launched so old stock (which is just as good as the new stuff) is been cleared out cheap to make room.

You will see from MikeW, myself and Mustang's comments that no one can agree on anything , what's right for one is wrong for another.
Personally I've not ridden with a rack for 6 years, god awful heavy things that if they go wrong miles from anyone with a welder you are snookered, there are plenty of "soft luggage" options saving weight and keeping things neater.
And back packs and Hydration packs are just as bad , water low down on your bike frame in bottles in strong cages are my way, plus having a back that's free to breath is the future, I've only ridden with a day pack on once this year in all of my 3900 off road miles.

Mustan also says that MTB lights are *"much higher"* than £20 to £50
Well these are a fantastic light for a fraction of that cost and supplied from the Uk for quick delivery
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2-Cree-U2...lamp-5000LM-/381069083195?hash=item58b97cc23b
So, no one's right and no ones wrong. test ride, buy, get out and ride


----------



## jonny jeez (27 Sep 2015)

MichaelW2 said:


> Lights, lock, mudgards, repair kit, helmet, luggage rack, as required.


Mudgaurds...Luggage rack...On an MTB?

I second the repair kit and also Lights, Lock and Lid.

I might also suggest a jacket as Winter is upon us, or at lease a jersey or two, maybe some long gloves, glasses (for flying mud) an a pump


----------



## Jody (28 Sep 2015)

Gloves, lid, multi tool, patches and a spare tube, mini pump, padded shorts and your choice of water receptacle.

I wouldn't other with mud guards or a rack.


----------



## Spike on a bike (28 Sep 2015)

Be very careful what you sign up for on the ride to work scheme 

The one my company uses looks to be a bit of a con 

Only available to use in Evans and at the end of it all you still have to buy the bike or I assume give it back


----------



## hagz1990 (28 Sep 2015)

I work for a local authority, so it can be used in many stores locally. 

The scheme is called 'cycletowork'.

I pay for it monthly out of my wages, once the 'contract' is up, the bike is mine.

Looking at going to Hot Pursuit Cycles in kingsteignton


----------



## hagz1990 (1 Oct 2015)

Hi all.

Many thanks for all your help.

I went to the bike shop yesterday and got myself a bike  

It be this beaut in the link 

Got a load of essential extras as well.

Thanks for all the tips and help.

What's people's view on this?

http://m.specialized.com/gb/gb/bikes/mountain/pitch/pitch-sport-650b

Many thanks.

Hagz1990


----------

